
Kibo Ventures prepares new €80M found - rogerfernandezg
http://tech.eu/brief/kibo-ventures-new-fund/
======
bediger4000
It's good to see old Usenet stars like James "Kibo" Parry make good on their
potential. Go, Kibo!

